
Deep Learning in a Single File for Smart Devices - sungeuns
http://dmlc.ml/mxnet/2015/11/10/deep-learning-in-a-single-file-for-smart-device.html
======
IanCal
This is a nice overview, but needs some editing as I guess this is not the
author's first language (but still written better than I could in my second
language). The meat of it is there, but I think it needs a once-over from
either a native speaker or someone more fluent.

I think there's some content still to be added here:

> Then we remove some layers. then further remove somethings, but now the
> results are too pool. more explains, and the results table.

> After compiled library for smart platform, the last thing is call C-API in
> the target language (Jave/Swift).

"After the library is compiled for the smart platform, the last thing to do is
call the C API from the target language (Java/Swift)".

On the actual topic, I really like the ability now to take powerful
recognition frameworks and put them onto "small" devices. Great work.

~~~
antinucleon
The author is here :) Thanks for your suggestion. The detail of network
modification will be released in my thesis, there is a "fast good net" but
currently I don't have time to make it faster, so I simply use fast poor net.

------
joshvm
I saw a demo of a deep convnet (I assume) running on a tablet at a conference
recently. While it's limited to the vocabulary that the net is trained on,
it's seriously impressive seeing this stuff work in realtime.

One of the other speakers was giving a tech demo using his webcam. He was
looking around for a mug to demonstrate that the classification was good and
could work quickly. In the meantime the camera was looking behind him on stage
and correctly classified the image as "theatre curtains". It was particularly
cool because image processing results are often cherrypicked to show optimal
performance and you learn to be skeptical.

~~~
zk00006
Thumb up for Qualcomm demo and Andrea Vedaldi presentation of MatConvNet
presented at ICVSS 2015 summer school (not a conference). Both pieces made
similar impression on me.

~~~
joshvm
Yep I was thinking of Vedaldi's presentation - my bad, it was indeed a summer
school. They all blur into one these days!

------
Aardwolf
Link to the actual 30k line C++ file:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jdeng/gomxnet/master/mxnet...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jdeng/gomxnet/master/mxnet.cc)

Compiles with "clang++ -lblas mxnet.cc -std=c++11", so I'm not disappointed :)

